# OMG this guy would eat our babies in one bite.



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/orig ... 549864.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh but he is so cute. :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so cute. "hello der."


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

"Oh, hai... just on mah mornin walkies..."


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's adorable! I told my friend upon seeing him, "Kay, we definitely have to live in England now...though this scenario will probably end with me being bitten and quilled since I'd have to go try and cuddle him." :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

This picture is especially amazing to me because the tall beautiful hedges remind me of alice in wonderland! I want to go somewhere with a garden like that so bad!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> He's adorable! I told my friend upon seeing him, "Kay, we definitely have to live in England now...though this scenario will probably end with me being bitten and quilled since I'd have to go try and cuddle him." :lol:


Corporal Cuddling!!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Took my breath away, I would pay for a vacation spot like this if I
could see the hedgie.
So beautiful.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> He's adorable! I told my friend upon seeing him, "Kay, we definitely have to live in England now...though this scenario will probably end with me being bitten and quilled since I'd have to go try and cuddle him." :lol:


I'd do it, lets do it now! :lol: This cutie is definitely worth it :roll:


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice find. Love this garden picture.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute, he looks like the hedgehogs that come to our garden sometimes


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just made this my new screen saver, now it's like being on vacation
when I turn on the computer.
So refreshing to look at.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

He is HUUUGEEE! And adorable


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He sure is large, but I doubt he's a cannibal. I think our hogs are safe... :lol: He looks sweet. I bet he'd go right up to Kelsey and ask for cuddles from her!


----------

